# 2 yo neutered post op fluid filled scrotum



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

I just had my 2 yo dog neutered exactly a week ago and I was so not ready for this complication! His suture line looks like it's healing fine but scrotum sac is filled with some fluid and it looks to be a little larger than his original testicles. The vet says this is normal and just stop him from being too active (next to impossible) and it should eventually go away. My question is...how long??? How long should I wait until I demand the vet to drain it? My dog doesn't seem to be in any discomfort but it looks so uncomfortable to me! It's like a small hanging fruit dangling. I am afraid that it might rip or something. I am so worried about him but the vet doesn't seem to be. Am I just overreacting? If you have a similar experience, please share!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We went through that with Grim and I felt it was going to rupture so he drained it and put him on antibiotics. ....... I guess it depends on what he thinks.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So the vet has actually seen the swelling? A little swelling is certainly normal but excessive points to a problem.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Shade said:


> So the vet has actually seen the swelling? A little swelling is certainly normal but excessive points to a problem.


Yup, the vet saw him 3 days ago and said it's normal and sent us home with antibiotics. It's been a whole week since surgery and the the sac stayed more or less the same size. I am wondering how much time it would take for it to go away....or should I demand the vet to drain it?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

For Delgado is was 3-4 weeks before the swelling was completely gone, and I feel your pain about keeping them quiet while they heal. Lots of raw bones, stuffed kongs, onleash quiet walks, and games like the cup game (like the shell game for humans but using a treat and having the dog figure out which cup the treat is under) really helped.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Same thing happened to my last GSD. I was directed by my vet to massage the fluid out which worked very well. Resolved itself in a few days.

Hubby was not thrilled the dog received more attention than him.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Shade said:


> For Delgado is was 3-4 weeks before the swelling was completely gone, and I feel your pain about keeping them quiet while they heal. Lots of raw bones, stuffed kongs, onleash quiet walks, and games like the cup game (like the shell game for humans but using a treat and having the dog figure out which cup the treat is under) really helped.


How old was Delgado? Did Delgado look like there was fluid in the sac as well? I am glad to hear that it eventually went away on its own. I REALLY don't want to put him through another surgery.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Saphire said:


> Same thing happened to my last GSD. I was directed by my vet to massage the fluid out which worked very well. Resolved itself in a few days.
> 
> Hubby was not thrilled the dog received more attention than him.


Ohhhh how did you massage it? Right now his sac feel like a plastic bag filled with water...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

This almost feels x-rated. 

I gently massaged the fluid towards the top of the sacs. It slowly dissapates. You will feel it become empty. There was no discomfort to my dog lolol.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Saphire said:


> This almost feels x-rated.
> 
> I gently massaged the fluid towards the top of the sacs. It slowly dissapates. You will feel it become empty. There was no discomfort to my dog lolol.


Maybe I should give this a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have also heard that a cool compress helps, if you can get the dog to let you hold it on there. Poor guy


----------

